# Unable to register LR/Enuse



## free2australian (Jul 11, 2012)

I have Lightroom 4.1. and Mac computer


I have had LR/Enfuse for some time - Decided to make use to it.  However when opening to use information box came up that it is a trial and the size will be limited.   Thoughts were whether  I paid for it?  Requested my registration and payment method from Photographer's Toolbox and receive these details immediately. 

 However I have no idea how to enter the registration code to remove the trial 

After emailing a couple to times and sending a post  on the Photographer's Toolbox website - I have had no response.  


Can anybody assist.

thank you


Sue


----------



## Effeegee (Jul 11, 2012)

Enter your registration number in the plug-in manager for enfuse first section  (Under File menu  on a PC)


----------



## free2australian (Jul 11, 2012)

You are a star  thanks


----------

